
Neutrino Nonsense - nixtaken
https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2020/02/15/neutrino-nonsense-2/
======
MrEldritch
With all due respect (which is not much), this is complete nonsense.

~~~
nixtaken
I think the argument rests on this logic: -Neutrinos make muons and gamma rays
could potentially make muons, but they usually make pair production. -How can
you distinguish neutrinos from muons? -You can't.

